
Meet YouTube Red, the Ultimate YouTube Experience - tucif
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2015/10/red.html
======
facorreia
Is "YouTube Red" seriously the name? They must be aware of the association.

~~~
likeclockwork
Mountain Dew: Code Red? Pepsi Blue? Soylent Green? Khmer Rouge?

Help me out here, I'm not aware of the association.

~~~
J_Darnley
Red Tube.

~~~
likeclockwork
OH!

